# 760D or 70D



## Connie (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello,

I want to kindly ask for help. I am upgrading from 600D, which I broke :

I am deciding between 70D and new 760D. For me it is 300 USD prize diffence in favor to the 760D. I shoot fast objects mainly (planes, cars, trains). I shoot other also (like portraits, or landscape), but it is minor. I have 50mm f/1.8 lens and 70-200 f/4 L lens.

I want for the camer to have precise AF for photos as I don´t shoot videos at all. I don´t need Wifi, NFC or other fancy things  I want mainly IQ, precise AF and long battery life in that prize range 

I have doubts about 70D since I saw some "issue" threads, but also on 760D, since it is all new and don´t know, what it will be like. I have some time to wait, but I need new camera by the end of the May.

Thank you very much for help


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 19, 2015)

At this point, we still have no image samples of the new 760D (T6s), and we can not judge the picture quality.
You say you want "mainly IQ, accurate AF and long battery life."
In the coming days we find comparative tests, but we can already say that 70D wins, at least in battery life, and AFMA adjustment for accurate AF.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 19, 2015)

Connie said:


> I shoot fast objects mainly (planes, cars, trains).



Well, there's your answer - if you want tracking, with anything a 7d-type af system (like in the 70d) you're bound to be frustrated because of the low keeper rate. I'm pretty sure a Rebel like the 760d is so firmware-crippled you won't have any servo af config options at all (as in the 60d), but I didn't look it up.



Connie said:


> I have doubts about 70D since I saw some "issue" threads, but also on 760D, since it is all new and don´t know, what it will be like.



I definitely wouldn't base a decision on some obscure internet threads, and generally Canon cameras are build in such a conservative manner you don't need to wait a year for the firmware to mature.


----------



## twagn (Apr 19, 2015)

70D, you have some nice glass...buy it and start shooting


----------



## Connie (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you guys 

I found some 760D samples on Canon website http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos760d/ and compared to 70D samples http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos760d/ and I can´t see a much difference, but still, the web has Canon logo on it, so it could be different.

So 70D AF system works good on moving objects throught EVF too? I thought it is only in LiveView.
600D had AI servo option in it, but I didn´t use it, because the photos were worse that on One shot.

Can I also ak on 70D battery life in real conditions? I had about 2000 shots give or take on 600D using EVF and LCD turned off. Can that be managed on 70D in same way? (Wifi off, etc...)

And to that famous 70D "issues". I tried to read something about that, but all I got is a headache  Are there some simple explanation of all the fuzz around 70D?


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi Connie. 
Just my opinion, but if you want precise AF there is no point in looking at a body that does not have AFMA to enable you to fine tune your AF setup. 70D has AF Microadjustment, 760D does not. 
By the way, none of these cameras come with an EVF, they are all optical viewfinders with live view on the rear screen. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Connie (Apr 20, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Connie.
> Just my opinion, but if you want precise AF there is no point in looking at a body that does not have AFMA to enable you to fine tune your AF setup. 70D has AF Microadjustment, 760D does not.
> By the way, none of these cameras come with an EVF, they are all optical viewfinders with live view on the rear screen.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



You got a point. I somewhere read, that 760D will get AFMA in firmware update. Is it even possible?

Sorry about the EVF, i don´t know why, but I use that shorcut for viewfinder since I got compact


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 20, 2015)

Connie said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Connie.
> ...


A new camera model, never received firmware update to add features, but only to fix bugs. If Canon decide to add AFMA in Rebel cameras, it would be in camera since launch.


----------



## Connie (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you  70D looks better and better, but I am scared as hell of buying it  The internet is a terrible place ;D

Is there any way, that I could test it to the focus issue before buying? I read about testing fast lenses etc.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 20, 2015)

Connie said:


> Thank you  70D looks better and better, but I am scared as hell of buying it  The internet is a terrible place ;D
> 
> Is there any way, that I could test it to the focus issue before buying? I read about testing fast lenses etc.


There is no generalized defect that affects all units 70D. If your unit came defective (possible with any model), return to the store, or send it to Canon to fix.


----------



## Luds34 (Apr 20, 2015)

I can't comment on the 760D (like everyone else) but would assume it has the same focus system as the 70D so it should be pretty solid. Of course, being a Rebel they may cripple it a bit. And I agree with others whom have commented on AFMA being a big selling point for focus tracking.

What I can compare a 70D to is a both a 550D and a 650D for tracking and Ai Servo shooting. The 70D blows both those cameras out of the water.

A typical tracking scenario for me involves the 70D + 85 f/1.8 shooting at f/2.0. That is a pretty narrow depth of field. I use center point only or the top group of 4 and my keeper rate is very, very high. I've done Ai servo with the 70D with the Tamron 150-600 shooting some deer to great success and the 70-200 f/4 at a swimming pool as well. Just the other day I was tracking with multiple points and the camera did an excellent job of moving to other focal points (aka maintaining focus tracking) as the subject moved around in my frame.

While a 7D2 or 5D3 is more advanced, I think the 70D system hits a sweet spot of being good enough and not overly complicated. The 70D has menu options for doing some tweaking, the system in the 7D2 is far more advanced and after handling a friends I think I would need some time with it to feel comfortable and dial in for the settings I would want to use.

In short (and if you made it this far) my anecdotal experience with the 70D is that is does action very well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2015)

I have not read of issues with the 70D AF, it would not be a concern to me. Are you reading about the 7D MK II?

If your 600D did the job, then the new rebel should be a little better.

AFMA is a definite help for wide aperture lenses, but makes little difference for narrow aperture lenses.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 20, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> And I agree with others whom have commented on AFMA being a big selling point for focus tracking.



Actually I'd say for tracking afma doesn't matter that much (unless your lens is way off) as tracking af is a bit fuzzy in any case. You will get mad w/o afma when trying to shoot thin dof (like f2.8 macro or 85/1.2) though, or settle for mf.



Luds34 said:


> While a 7D2 or 5D3 is more advanced, I think the 70D system hits a sweet spot of being good enough and not overly complicated.



The 7d-type af system is known to be working to satisfaction in the field. Personally I'd be hesitant to buy a 70d because Canon software-crippled the spot af 7d1->70d and from what I've seen the af points are *huge* so I have no idea how af'ing on a tiny spot works with that.


----------



## Connie (Apr 21, 2015)

And what about 7D mkI? It should be same as 70D but with better firware, right? How is it with IQ etc?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 21, 2015)

Connie said:


> And what about 7D mkI? It should be same as 70D but with better firware, right? How is it with IQ etc?


Canon 7D Mark i, has noticeably worse image than 70D, especially when you need to brighten a photo in post production. The focus tracking (servo mode) is very agile in 7D, but has success rate lower than the 70D.


----------



## Connie (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you. So I will probably go for a 70D, althought it will be adrenaline to buy it  I hope it will be ok


----------



## Luds34 (Apr 21, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > While a 7D2 or 5D3 is more advanced, I think the 70D system hits a sweet spot of being good enough and not overly complicated.
> ...



I thought the same thing when I first got the camera. Somehow it just works! I alway focus on the eye and it hits, even at wide aperture of f/1.4 to f/2.0. Part of it (assuming it really is that large of a focus point) is that when you get close enough the eye becomes big enough that it fills the square. And father away, well the DOF increases so that if the focus really is on the eyebrow, or something else, the whole face is still in focus. Just my theory.

I wouldn't call it crippled. Yes they took away spot and expanded modes. However everything I've read is the tracking is just better with the 70D over the 7D. I'm going to guess that after nearly 5 years we got better algorithms with the 70D and of course much more processing power. Personally (other then rugged build, weather sealing) I'd see no reason to choose a 7D over a 70D.


----------



## Luds34 (Apr 21, 2015)

Connie said:


> Thank you. So I will probably go for a 70D, althought it will be adrenaline to buy it  I hope it will be ok



I think you will be very happy with the purchase. Especially at the prices they are at now ($800), I think it's great value for the money. My buddy bought it when it first came out as a stop gap waiting for the 7D mark II (which he pre-ordered). The prices of the 70D have really come down and has made it tough for him to unload at a decent price.


----------



## Connie (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you  I will probably wait a little, because I smell cashback coming here, so maybe it will include 70D


----------

